# Car door protection



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Evening guys. 

Having just bought a new Fiesta ST I'll finally be using the garage to store a car in it. I am wanting to place big bits of foam on the garage walls so that when the doors are opened, there is no way they can hit the garage wall.

Has anyone done something similar and can anyone tell me where to get some please?

Apologies if this isn't the correct place to be asking.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

i have some rubber floor mats screwed to my wall,:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Floor mats on the wall is a good idea 

Failing that you can buy foam sheets from b&q or a local discount warehouse type place usually have them 

B &q also do those foam tubes, for insulating pipework, you can cut them Down the centre and put them on the wall. If that makes sense ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have old floor mats on the wall. Works well.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

You can buy proper wall door protectors. Can't remember where but have definitely seen them on here. Sorry for not being much help!

Sutty.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Glad it's not just me going to this extent then haha I knew I felt at home here 

I'll have a scout around B&Q and see what I can find. Cheers all.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> You can buy proper wall door protectors. Can't remember where but have definitely seen them on here. Sorry for not being much help!
> 
> Sutty.


I thought as much but like you, didn't know where to look or what they are called


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I have some pipe insulation taped to the side of the house so I don't catch the wing (as its a rather snug fit) but does the job perfectly!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I just use these ones.. AUTO XS from ALDI. :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> I thought as much but like you, didn't know where to look or what they are called


Search Amazon for 'Wall car door protectors' mate a few decent things come up and all under 20 notes. The first few look pretty good.

Sutty.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> I thought as much but like you, didn't know where to look or what they are called


quick search on ebay


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Something like this is what I had in mind. Now to find out how to glue/fix it to the wall

http://www.thefoamshop.co.uk/produc...0cm-x-200cm-Various-thickness-CMF35-BLUE-FIRM


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mates Dad always used to,use underlay along the garage walls. Cheape enough to buy and easy to fit to the walls and have plenty of protection.


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

off cut of carpet does the trick for me


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Something like this is what I had in mind. Now to find out how to glue/fix it to the wall
> 
> http://www.thefoamshop.co.uk/produc...0cm-x-200cm-Various-thickness-CMF35-BLUE-FIRM


One of the things I was going to suggest.
We have Dunelm Mill shops in the area, soft furnishings and all that stuff, kitchen bit and bobs, but they also have materials and upholstery bits in.
The different sizes of foams in varying colours are pretty cheap, like you have £5-10.

Other than that, 
http://www.morethanpolish.com/Cushioned-car-door-protection-system.asp
Raceglazer on here (Mark)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have got the Fireseal Class 0 self adhesive foam applied to Dulux Weatherseal painted brickwork
Been there 3-4 years now and showing NO signs of coming off.

You can open your car door wide into it, and the memory of the foam comes back to perfect after a minute or so.
Still look like brand new


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Here it is on the right hand wall


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Liking that! Some brilliant advice as ever guys thanks.

At the mo, the carpet off cuts I have are lining the floor until I can get some tiles like above. Look brilliant in my humble opinion.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quick fix is pipe insultion the Grey stuff with double side tape on works a treat


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Liking that! Some brilliant advice as ever guys thanks.
> 
> At the mo, the carpet off cuts I have are lining the floor until I can get some tiles like above. Look brilliant in my humble opinion.


On offer again at Halfords, the Rolson ones
£10 for a pack of 6 tiles.

Did my whole garage for £70 :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Interlocking foam pads might work too: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-EVA-I...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item5414f74107


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Exactly the same as the Halfords ones.

Halfords ones work out at £1.67 each :thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Or go into any camping shop and buy an expanded foam sleeping mat, they are about
a fiver and cut in half then glue to the wall.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

James_R said:


> On offer again at Halfords, the Rolson ones
> £10 for a pack of 6 tiles.
> 
> Did my whole garage for £70 :thumb:


Oh damn haha......I feel there might be a bit of a domestic between me and the good lady.... :devil:


----------



## RichieST (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/advancedsearchresults.aspx?filter=ProdType~Foam+Sheets/&query=foam

Or

http://www.diy.com/departments/colours-grey-carpet-tile/81108_BQ.prd


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

I use a couple of pieces of bubble wrap that are held in place by some decent tape. I initially thought that the tape would fall off but they have been up for over 6 months now and are still going strong.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Oh damn haha......I feel there might be a bit of a domestic between me and the good lady.... :devil:


Do it, you know you want to.

Convince her its 1.5 hour to lay the tiles vs a whole weekend clearing out, dusting, sweeping, sealing, painting etc etc etc

I did with mine... :lol:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=132


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Got mine from Dunelm, loads of sizes / thicknesses to suit. Used no more nails to glue to wall.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We do these which are neat, self adhesive and work.

http://www.morethanpolish.com/Cushioned-car-door-protection-system.asp


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> We do these which are neat, self adhesive and work.
> 
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/Cushioned-car-door-protection-system.asp


I plugged you a few posts back Mark :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> We do these which are neat, self adhesive and work.
> 
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/Cushioned-car-door-protection-system.asp


Perfect. Any DW discount? 

Are you located in Lincs if so where about? I might just pop over, some nice roads out that way....any excuse right haha


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got the Raceglaze door protector in my garage, as mentioned it's self adhesive, so simply sticks to the wall. Perfect :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Strip of old carpet will do the job Mark! Very jealous youre getting the fiesta ST!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

use swimming pool noodles! just screw them onto the wall

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pool-Noodle...Craft-Therapy-Green-Blue-Yellow-/171663986425


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

I never thought of this, I'll have to take note for when the garage appears!


----------

